# UL 2196 Rated Cable for Critical Circuits



## jar546 (Oct 6, 2018)

*[F]2702.3 Critical circuits.*
Cables used for survivability of required critical circuits shall be listed in accordance with UL 2196. Electrical circuit protective systems shall be installed in accordance with their listing requirements.

Does this apply to both power and data?

How have you seen this accomplished for critical circuits?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmmmmmm,  I did not know there was an issue with previously approved cable.

https://www.ecmag.com/section/your-business/where-are-we-now-two-hour-fire-rated-cable


----------



## jar546 (Oct 8, 2018)

So no one does electrical inspections on commercial facilities?


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Not an electrician or inspector

I know in the old days wiring would be put in a two hour chase.

Now will have to check, I thought the nuclear plants had testing on wiring that could handle    bad environments ??


----------



## jar546 (Oct 8, 2018)

For the past 9 years I have been hopeful that this would be one of the major places for discussing electrical codes but it seems to be way busier with accessibility and IBC/IRC stuff which is great too.  I just had hopes.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Seems like some of the electrical people have gone on down the road.


----------

